# AX-men or Hay-Men?



## hayray (Feb 23, 2009)

Any of you guys watch the Ax-men show on the History channel? I kinda see some similarity between that and baling hay in that we always running against the clock, weather, and equipment breakdowns - but let me clarify - hope none of us are as reckless as some of those idiots. The only crew that seems very safe and professional is the heli-logging crew out of Montana - and good God, the swamp loggers and river loggers are just a complete disaster. Anyways, wouldn't be cool to have a show like that about baling hay? I could see all the drama when the baler stops tying or a belt breaks or what-ever.


----------



## jhag (Dec 25, 2009)

I've often wondered why there aren't reality shows about agriculture. I think that the general population is so far removed from farming that it never even comes on the radar as something any one would be interested in. I mean agriculture has all the elements other reality shows have - danger, fast moving equipment, large amounts of money at stake, time and weather deadlines, interpersonal relationships.......However, I don't think most farmers would be arguing and fighting with each other enough to be really good reality stars. Maybe members of this board should pool our resources and make a pilot!

Jim


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

I say let's do it, let's find a sponsor or two and come up with a show. First...sponsors and then a show that covers a different aspect of a hay operation each week. We also visit different locations and how they use different eq...even travel to Europe, Australia, and others. Even have a show using an old haybaler, like the ones with the old Wisconsin engines during a hot humid day...I guess that episode may be rated R for strong language ;-)


----------



## hay king (Feb 6, 2011)

I used to work in logging and mining and its not always like that. I'm pretty sure they play it up a fair bit to make it more interesteing. But still I have been watching Last American Cowboy and they did some haying on there it was kind of cool to see how others do there croping. With a little well placed music and a few dark clouds in the sky it would be a hit dont forget the cussin and yellin people love that stuff. Now if all went well and no break downs no rain no yelling that would just be boring to watch lol.


----------



## maknhay (Jan 6, 2010)

Please don't do any retarded reality show about any part of agriculture. Anytime you get Hollywood involved they make it into a freakin' cartoon. I can imagine some douchebag host hopping in a hundred thousand dollar hay cutter and spinning 360's and carving out his name in a perfect stand of fourth crop alfalfa..........


----------



## hayray (Feb 23, 2009)

I think shows like Ax-men probably don't hurt logging and also a show like Top Shot also might be good for gun owners.


----------



## dixietank (Jan 26, 2011)

I would get bleeped a lot.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

maknhay said:


> Please don't do any retarded reality show about any part of agriculture. Anytime you get Hollywood involved they make it into a freakin' cartoon. I can imagine some douchebag host hopping in a hundred thousand dollar hay cutter and spinning 360's and carving out his name in a perfect stand of fourth crop alfalfa..........


I was thinkin the same.All the sudden they could be keying in on killing a pheasent or a fawn in a cutter.I think a lot of media is 2 faced and after ratings and do anything to get them.Looks like alot of the reality shows also key in on shit going wrong,which hopefully doesn't happen.On a good day of haying with no break downs a show wouuld be fairly boring.

I laughed at one movie.They were chopping corn silage and they didn't have wagon or truck behind.Just blowing it on ground.


----------



## hay king (Feb 6, 2011)

YouTube - Bored Farmer

check out this link for a bit of a laugh. I dont know mabey you have seen it already .


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Would not want to see another reality show but would like to see a documentary about the life of a hayfarmer. I could provide the curse words. LOL


----------



## K WEST FARMS (Apr 4, 2011)

A reality show about my operation would really be boring. One man operation, only interaction would be me talking to myself. OK self, now what the H.. happened??? LOL John


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

I'm thinkin my episode would be a comedy (of errors)... would definitely be rated R for language. And I believe there would be a major tornado come thru if ever thing else is going to smooth! ;-}


----------



## dairyguyinSEMN (Apr 9, 2011)

I think it would go more like this John....Phones rings, you answer with "hey Ken, how are you"....THEN it what the H happened.


----------



## K WEST FARMS (Apr 4, 2011)

Mike : I understand that has happened to a lot of fellers Ken knows. Can't be giving phone numbers to just anyone!! Say , did you see he got the Hagie with the company provided operator? What is that all about??? Bells and whistles carried to the extreme!! Now I think we know why he bought the Hag, leaves him more time to help Nancy with all the paper work !! JHF !! John


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

There's already been a realty show about farming, "The Last American Cowboy" interesting show, actually hit on about every aspect of haying and grazing out west. One guy still put his up in stacks with one of those great big wooden stacker, can't think of the name of it.


----------



## tanjman (May 27, 2011)

I think it would be a good thing. You just have to get the right guys in on the show. if they showed 6-7 operations around the country that all had different ways of doing things with some goofs and some serious farmers it would work. look at ax men they have those 3 or 4 big operations with alot of drama and people on them and then they have S & S which is alot of the reason why i watch the show. our operation would fall somewhat into that, we are decent sized but some of mine and dad's conversations and troubles in small amounts would be funny to watch. if there was Way to do it, I'd watch it
s


----------



## Toyes Hill Angus (Dec 21, 2010)

Greatful11, I beleive that wooden stacker is called a beaver tail.


----------

